# SIBO maintenance?



## Susan2 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have had several bouts of small intestine bacteria overgrowth (have Crohn's Disease); 1200 mg/day, 10 days, usually knocks the bacteria (hence the awful symptoms) out of my system but only for about 1 month. I also take a probiotic, but after several tries, my doctor is trying to decide on a maintenance dose to keep me from getting so sick that I need 1200 mg.Question - is anyone on xifaxan for extended periods? If so, at what dose? Susan2


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to go on Xifaxan at a maintenance dose, but my doc doesn't think I should until more research has been done. Your case sounds a little more extreme than mine, but I'd be interested to know what you find out.


----------

